
Bringing F# records to C# - douche
http://telegra.ph/Bringing-F-records-to-C-12-08
======
enricosada
some issues there:

\- how can you set a property to null? if setting to null is going to be used
the old value \- there is no structural equality \- only for properties with
reference types, value types non nullable (like int) cannot be used like that

